
Google Reveals Its Stealth Social Project, Google+ - bproper
http://mashable.com/2011/06/28/google-plus/
======
kristiandupont
This is exciting and all -- and much as I would love to see a serious
competitor to Facebook, I still don't know how I would convince any of my non-
techie friends that they should switch to this.

Circles? Actually I think that many people _like_ the idea of their posts are
being read by as many people as possible and not just the ones with similar
interests. Although it _looks_ like a big discussion group, the news feed is
really a giant personality-defining display for vain people. I saw a
programmer friend post annoyance over some Android API today and I suspect
that this was more than just a spontaneous exclamation -- he was communicating
that he is smart (to non-techies) and that he is "cutting edge" (to fellow
programmers).

Privacy? I have the feeling that most really don't care very much. But
ironically, I think the privacy-thing could actually work in facebook's favor.
Here is why: I use fb a lot even though I don't like their privacy policies. I
trust google more than facebook. Still, it bothers me when it says "logged in"
in the google bar at the top because google watches my searches. When I am on
facebook I behave like I am in public. I don't hope for the best and write
secret stuff anywhere. But with all the google searches I make through a day,
I am giving google _a lot_ of very personal information that I would not like
anyone to see. I would hate to see something that I was searching for somehow
show up in a stream for my friends to see because I accidentally clicked a +1
button or similar.

Finally, there is the fact that even if I can export my graph from fb to g+,
it's worthless until my friends do the same. And I just don't see that
happening before they come up with some truly ground breaking feature that
will allow me to get laid with any friend I choose by clicking on their
picture :-)

~~~
nextparadigms
_"Circles? Actually I think that many people like the idea of their posts are
being read by as many people as possible and not just the ones with similar
interests."_

I totally disagree with that. Facebook _sorely_ lacks such a feature, and the
lack of it has led to "spammy" messages from so called "friends" you barely
even know, or care about in your list.

Google+ seems to solve a lot of issues with Facebook. And I think even non-
techies can be relatively easy convinced to use it once they see how it works.
Basically, Google+ looks like a huge leap over Facebook because of all those
neat products tied together. People will switch from _anything_ as long as
there is a big leap in benefits, and I think Google+ offers that.

~~~
reso
I think Facebook's biggest failure is that they've never educated people on
how to use Facebook well, and honestly, they have likely inadvertently
encouraged bad practices with their emphasis on growth.

For example, why do you have friends on FB you barely know in reality? You
should only have your genuine friends on Facebook. This simple rule solves the
"annoying status update from someone I don't care about" problem, which is the
most frequent complaint I hear about Facebook. I actively delete people a few
times a year who I don't expect to see again.

~~~
dazonic
They used to strongly discourage adding non-friends.

I remember when adding people you had to enter something for "How did you meet
this person?" and if you checked "I don't know them", it would close the box
and say "Well why are you adding them?"

~~~
dspillett
That sort of thing goes out when advertising and paying for games and such via
the system come in. People having many connections means that if someone lets
you app in or "likes" the page directed to by your ad then you get a change to
advertise to all those people on that one person's list of contacts. This is
attractive to the advertisers, and makes paying money to facebook a better
value proposition.

Facebook _want_ you to be connected to as many people as possible because this
network of connections is essentially what they sell. Just like Google, with
facebook _you_ are the product that is sold to the advertisers (the difference
being that currently with facebook your friends are the product too, though
that difference is set to vanish if Google can get the social thing right
enough to attract a critical mass of users).

~~~
billybob
"Facebook want you to be connected to as many people as possible because this
network of connections is essentially what they sell."

I agree, but I also think that eventually, this devalues Facebook.

It's like you had this party with all your friends, and then all your
coworkers and former classmates and people you met at conferences and people
who share your interest in banjo music all showed up too.

And eventually, it wasn't a party anymore; it was just a random collection of
people. And you started thinking, "wouldn't it be nice if I had a place for
just me and my friends?"

~~~
dspillett
> And eventually, it wasn't a party anymore; it was just a random collection
> of people. And you started thinking, "wouldn't it be nice if I had a place
> for just me and my friends?"

Aye, I think that is what Google is going for. They might be early to the game
though: have enough people got to that stage that FB will see a large number
trying Google's offering just for that reason?

------
cryptoz
From plus.google.com:

> Google+ is in limited Field Trial Right now, we're testing with a small
> number of people, but it won't be long before the Google+ project is ready
> for everyone. Leave us your email address and we'll make sure you're the
> first to know when we're ready to invite more people.

WHY?! WHY are they doing this again? They did this with Wave. Google, you
_cannot_ launch a social network while explicitly disallowing social
networking! This is so frustrating.

~~~
veeti
> Oops... you need a Google Profile to use this feature. Google Profiles is
> not available for your organisation.

Come on, Google!

~~~
joshma
According to Chris Chabot (Developer Advocate at Google), "We're only just
starting down the road of the Google+ project, but we love our Google Apps
users so please stay tuned"

[from comments on <http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/28/google-plus/>]

------
dfield
(cross posted from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706219>)

I'm very excited to try this out. Context (AKA "Circles") is the biggest
feature Facebook still hasn't gotten right. By mirroring the way we think
about our social graph in real life, Google is making a huge step toward
converging Online and Offline identity. It will be very interesting to see how
Facebook responds to this... they might finally have a competitor.

~~~
joebadmo
The problem I see with user-defined groups implementation is conversations. If
I share an item with my "work friends" group, and someone replies to it, who
can see the reply? Is it only my work friends, or can the replier choose
others to expose her reply to? What about people in my work friends list that
she doesn't know or follow or is followed by?

This already sort of happens in Google Reader. Sometimes I comment on
something a friend shares, and some random person I don't know will reply to
my comment. It's not terrible, but it is unclear and kind of destroys the
sense of a private place/conversation.

I think the solution is have discrete "places" instead of multiple lists that
interact in increasingly complex and unclear ways.

~~~
Lewisham
I'm in the Field Trial. My understanding is that anything in a post can only
be seen by the people who can see the post. Thus, if you share with a circle,
people who do not know each other can see each others replies. It is all about
who you chose to share to in the first place, they are the people you are
trusting the information to.

I would need to test this more fully, but that is my understanding of it.

~~~
joebadmo
That's basically how Google Reader does it, too. The problem is, as you said,
if I comment on something someone shared, I have no idea who can see that
comment. I was definitely a bit weirded out the first time someone I'd never
met replied to a comment of mine on someone else's shared item.

~~~
tonfa
In Google+, the list of people with whom an item is shared is visible.

------
scarmig
I'm playing around with the trial. Some thoughts:

1) Extremely slick interface. Facebook beat MySpace in part because it was
relatively clean; Google+ wins here by a mile. That reason alone makes me root
for it.

2) It's Google's umpteenth foray into the social arena, so naturally most
people are comparing it to Facebook. But its use cases strike me as being more
comparable to Twitter than FB.

3) People can be categorized into contexts and multiple contexts. This is the
killer feature. I find myself wanting to just eliminate the "Friends" circle
wholesale and just have a different circle for each cluster in my social
network.

4) I might be misunderstanding how sharing/the feed works. But, if someone is
in any circle and you are viewing that circle's stream, I think you see
whatever they share. I'd like something finer-grained than that. I have one
friend who I both bike with and play board games with. If we get into a
conversation about a ride on a weekend, doesn't the model inherently mean what
I see in the board game stream gets polluted with the bike conversation?

~~~
cbr
> I have one friend who I both bike with and play board games with.

I think that's your problem. If you keep your social circles separate you
don't have to worry about this, online or off.

------
201studio
I think this has huge potential. The problem with Facebook, at least for me,
is that I have a ton of friends that post pointless shit. < 10% Is stuff and
people I actually care about.

Now with features like Circles I can put my REAL friends in one circle, family
in another, and all the noise and acquaintances(networking etc.) in a spam
filter circle.

This is going to be awesome.

~~~
kristiandupont
You can create friend lists on Facebook. I don't use them (I just hide people
who spam) but they seem to do what you want..

~~~
mahyarm
Friends list on facebook are painful things to use, edit and apply to various
posts. Each action tends to be multi screen bonanza and are never ever on by
default, and things can still slip through. If facebook would clean up their
groups functionality (which I doubt since it goes against their goals) then it
would be a better competitor to google +

------
tomkarlo
Seems like they're trying to avoid the "NYT problem" - the minute they open a
new product, the NYT and other pubs write it up, everyone floods it and sees
if they like it... gives them no ability to tweak / improve the service
iteratively with real life users (which is so important for social services,
where alternative agendas are a huge issue) before the world rushes in. So I
think a limited-access launch is totally understandable, if a bit frustrating
for those of us who expect we should be able to see everything on day one.

------
cskau
This thing is pretty neat though: <http://www.google.com/intl/en/+/demo/>

~~~
afterburner
That's a nice demo, beats a video that I have to sit through.

Also, I'm liking the features; it also adds a few points in the 'pro' column
for Android phones when I decide on a replacement. (I currently have an
iPhone, and while the web version of this stuff might still work, I'm guessing
it'll be even neater on Android.)

~~~
ralfd
Google advertises on their site a native iPhone (OS4) App as "very soon". But
no native App for Blackberry, WebOS and Windows Phone. For that devices they
list a web client.

If Google+ (plus.google? How to spell it?) is a success I am uneasy how much
control Google is getting over the whole IT industry.

------
simonw
""" Oops... you need a Google profile to use this feature. Google Profiles is
not available for your organization. """

Grr. Google /really/ need to fix their authentication scheme.

~~~
underwater
It's frustrating that they don't let you switch for different services. I have
my own domain under Google Apps I use for "work stuff" as well as a Gmail
account I use for stuff I don't care about.

If I visit YouTube after using my work account I get that crappy error page.
There is no reason my YouTube session should be tied to what email account I'm
looking at. I don't see why at the very least it can't say: "Hey, you're
logged into two accounts, would you like to switch?"

~~~
eneveu
There may be some glitches, but I'm actually grateful for the ability to log
into multiple accounts at the same time. I still remember, one year ago, the
headaches of logging out / logging in all the time (or using an Incognito
tab)...

Google only added multiple sign-in last year (
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/08/google-multiple-
sig...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/08/google-multiple-sign-in-now-
available.html) ), and, when you use it, there is a big yellow alert message
that explains the limitations:

 _"Not all Google products support multiple sign-in. When switching between
Google products, the account you’re currently using may change.

Google products not listed above will default to the first account that you
signed in to using your current web browser session."_

So, yeah... It's frustrating, but I understand how integrating multiple sign-
in in all their apps might take some time.

------
ernestipark
The hangouts feature seems like a big win to me. Group video chats in the
browser from someone like Google can really change things.

~~~
yid
I disagree. Social networking, unlike skype or email, requires low cognitive
load--you come to hang out on your own terms. While group video chat is a
convenient feature when you need it, it's not going to fundamentally change
the game.

~~~
daralthus
I disagree. You go to a hang out when you feel about socializing.

You never get bored in a group chat, and the youtube integration just makes it
much better. Just look at turntable.fm

I miss this kind of chatting from facebook so much. (ok there is something
like this with groups. I read somewhere that is the second popular on the
site, right after photo sharing.)

~~~
yid
I suppose we're both going on anecdotal evidence, and the actual usage of
social networks is probably diverse enough to accommodate both our views.

------
bryze
Perhaps this will make facebook better. Competition can often improve product
quality. For google this might, however, turn out the same way that
Microsoft's grab for web applications is going. First to market is hard to
break.

~~~
munificent
> First to market is hard to break.

Tell that to friendster. Er, myspace.

~~~
bryze
Does that really count as competition?

------
beck5
Circles is very interesting, its could solve a work/life/parents social battle
I fight, however the demo only allows you to add a person to one circle, I
hope this is just a demo limitation, as my sister is also my 'friend'.

~~~
nollidge
I'm also wondering if your friends will be aware of what group(s) you've put
them into. Like, will Fred be able to see that he's in my "Work" group, but be
jealous because he can see that Peggy is in both "Work" and "Drinking
Buddies"?

~~~
mg74
No. One of the videos makes this clear.

------
mikk0j
Can't even click +1. Gives me the error "Oops... you need a Google profile to
use this feature. Google Profiles is not available for your organization."
since I am logged into a Google Apps account. Google itself force-merged my
personal account into the Apps account, so there's an indication of how well
they get 'social' in people's lives. And yes I worked there for many years.

~~~
icebraining
How did it force-merge? I have both a personal and (free) Google Apps accounts
and it never complained. I just use different browsers for each account.

------
ChuckMcM
This is a solid move on Google's part. Not half-baked like Wave was. Its more
evolutionary than revolutionary but it makes the 'package' of Google services
a bit more valuable as well.

It will be interested to see if this impacts the IPO plans of Facebook. This
does seem to be a direct assault on their home turf.

~~~
spaghetti
Your "evolutionary vs revolutionary" insight is key. Google's most successful
products are all evolutionary: search, mail and maps. If Google+ substantially
improves the social networking experience then Facebook might have some
serious competition. Just like Hotmail had some serious competition from
Gmail. Or Yahoo Maps had serious competition from maps.google.

------
Klonoar
_The HTML5 system allows users to drag-and-drop their friends into different
social circles for friends, family, classmates, co-workers and other custom
groups._

That "HTML5" there is simply for buzz effect. Seriously, come _on_ already...

~~~
beck5
The demo wasn't that smooth for me, my mouse would slow up considerably on a
friend which I assume wasn't intentional. Like hitting some grass on your
bike!

(running chrome on an i5)

~~~
underwater
The demo is using Flash.

------
nhebb
There are different kinds of media coverage in SV. There's the excited, this
is cool buzz, and then there's the look what big player X is doing sort of
coverage. This feels like the latter. People are talking about this, but I
don't get the sense that anyone is pumped up about it.

------
Roritharr
The Url below the keep me posted link on plus.google.com is:
<https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googleplus/>

services.google.com/FB

I really would love to know what the FB stands for.

~~~
cwb71
Form builder?

------
selectnull
As usual, Google Apps users, are left behind once again. I really don't
understand why Google will not once and for all unify google accounts and
google apps accounts.

Supposedly they already did that, and yes I did the "merge the accounts
dance", and still, no Profiles for me, and therefore, no +1 and no Google+.

Google, I'm paying for my google apps. I don't want to have another free
account just to play with your new features (and I really hope this is not
going Buzz way... which I also never saw in my gmail...)

------
jcampbell1
I am quite impressed, but one thing that is severely broken is the number of
duplicate names in the list. Basically if a person has two email addresses,
then they show up twice. This would not be a big deal, but the email addresses
are hidden, and it is impossible to tell which is an old/work email address
rather than a personal one. I hope this is fixed soon.

~~~
Terretta
> _... the email addresses are hidden, and it is impossible to tell which is
> an old/work email address rather than a personal one. I hope this is fixed
> soon._

Skype 5 has been broken in this way, showing a half dozen indistinguishable
items naming the same person when you try to add someone to an existing call.

It still is broken, months later.

------
nostromo
What I'd like to know is if I can use Facebook Connect to port my graph over
(doubt Facebook would allow this) -- or if this means starting from scratch
yet again.

~~~
icebraining
Well, Facebook does allow you to download your profile[1], so Google could
just write an importer for that.

[1]: [http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/10/07/1250242/Facebook-
Imp...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/10/07/1250242/Facebook-Implements-
Download-Your-Profile-Option)

~~~
nikolaplejic
Last time I checked, you could only see the names of your friends in
Facebook's profile export archive -- there were no metadata whatsoever (e.g.
IDs or profile links). I don't think names themselves are enough to port your
social graph.

~~~
icebraining
Well, for Gmail users, it shouldn't be hard to match names with specific
people, if they have them in their contacts.

I don't know exactly what's the file format from FB backup, but it might be
possible to identify linked users based on similar content (as long as both
users have already uploaded their profile to Google+).

------
alienreborn
I think Google's unending efforts to enter social networking space might
become successful this time. Big hurrah to circles and hangouts!

------
uast23
The most urgent thing I needed on Facebook - "Circles makes it easy to put
your friends from Saturday night in one circle, your parents in another, and
your boss in a circle by himself - just like real life"

Might just call it a better version.

------
SonicSoul
heh.. somewhat ironically, minutes prior seeing this post I noticed the "+1"
next to every search result. after exploring it told me that my "+1" will be
used all over the web including ads. (am assuming this is part of Google+)

I immediately searched for a way to turn it off.

~~~
lukesandberg
<https://profiles.google.com/+1/personalization/>

you can disable +1 to prevent the ad personalization.

------
mikemaccana
Android app is on the market. Note it eats 8MB of phone memory and can't be
moved to SD.

~~~
cryptoz
Are you really concerned about 8MB? Are there even Android phones on the
market today that ship with less than 8GB of space?

~~~
ben1040
By default, Android phones store apps on an onboard storage location that is
separate from the SD card. On some older phones there is not a whole lot of
space here. For example it didn't take a whole lot at all for me to fill up my
Nexus One's app partition.

It wasn't until 2.2 that the option to move apps to a encrypted location on
the SD card was added, and even then it's an option that has to be enabled by
the developer who released the app.

Newer phones these days have more onboard space and this shouldn't be nearly
as big an issue. I upgraded to an HTC Thunderbolt on Saturday and it has
roughly 2GB available for onboard apps.

~~~
pohl
Wow, why do they make the user manage this at all? The distinction sounds like
an enormous misfeature to me.

~~~
afterburner
It's one of the things that dissuaded me from getting an HTC Android phone two
years ago (got an iPhone with 32GB instead). I'm glad they're moving towards
fixing it.

------
xedarius
I feel like Facebook was a trial, and we all learnt a lot about social
networking, we've all made mistakes and it would be nice to re-create your
network with hinessight from scratch. This is perfect timing by Google, with
Facebook on the edge of an IPO and people largely disillusioned by their
service. As long as they 100% lock down the privacy options, get that wrong
and it's a waste of time.

------
vanchi
Circles would make great sense if we can push some circles into other circles.
Close friends into friends and friends into general connections.

~~~
scorpion032
Well yea. Sounds good in the UI. But I wonder if that is even implementable in
their current data model.

------
damonpace
It seems everything is based off the grouping "Circles" aspect. Which if they
get it right it will be a home run for the rest of the projects they build off
of it. I personally find the Huddle feature the most valuable. This is
something I've wanted for a long time, but no one has built...except for
GroupMe. Which I'm not a huge fan of.

------
joejohnson
Group video chat seems really cool. Now I just need to convince enough friends
to use this too...

------
nkeating
Have been waiting for the day when I can share information that is relevant to
the portion of my friends that know or actually care what Im talking about...
How has facebook not integrated this before (other than going into privacy
settings each and every time)?

------
davorak
I like the idea of Google Takeout allowing you to download all of your data
easily from:

Picasa Web albums and photos Your Google profile Google Buzz Google Contacts
Stream

That alone would make me switch to circles.

------
fedd
too complex to use may affect usage negatively. too many features is not
always good. trying to mimic real live brings the complexities of real life to
the web.

check this:

"With Hangouts, the unplanned meet-up comes to the web for the first time. Let
specific buddies (or entire circles) know you’re hanging out and then see who
drops by for a face-to-face-to-face chat. Until teleportation arrives, it’s
the next best thing."

imagine a jerk that noone loves intruding all the hangouts. but everybody too
polite/dependant to unfriend

~~~
Periodic
I'm sure they'll allow private video chats. Hangouts is for when you are
specifically "browsing". It'll be just as if you lived right down the street
from your mother, siblings, aunts, coworkers, friends...

It currently is this way in the text world though. That annoying guy who
argues with everything you post on Facebook or Twitter. And the worst part is
you can't un-friend him because he's your weird uncle.

~~~
cuu508
In Facebook's privacy settings you can specify that your updates are visible
to "Everyone; except person X". The annoying guy doesn't see your posts and
stays calm, works brilliant.

------
Wilya
"Your Browser is no longer supported." (from plus.google.com)

Well, okay. I'll live without you, Google+. (Running Seamonkey 2.0.14, which
advertises Gecko/20110430. Out of date since.. 3 weeks.)

------
rakkhi
Found a signup link that works:
<http://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/+/learnmore/forum/>

~~~
cskau
The one on the front-page has been fixed now.

------
trobertson
For those of you with an Android device, there's an app called "Google+" on
the Market right now. I can't say if there's an app for iOS, WP7, etc.

You can install the app without an invite, but cannot use it.

EDIT: The "Learn More" button in the app cycles you back to the "You need an
invitation" message box. So the app itself is completely pointless if you
haven't received an invitation.

~~~
masonhensley
Nothing on iOS

------
meow
Their group chat is called Huddle. I think this will have a negative impact on
project management startup huddle (www.huddle.com).

------
beck5
Do people trust Google more than Facebook? and could that be a factor in
adoption? My gut says probably not to both questions.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I personally trust Google way more than Facebook (and most of my friends do as
well).

------
tilt
Nice to see this, it feels like they got it

------
jarodlam
The mobile app I saw a couple of months ago was pretty slick. I hope they've
made good progress on that too.

------
dendory
I dislike Facebook like anybody, but this will not take off any more than Buzz
or Wave I'm afraid. This will be that side thing that people may or may not
notice when they search. This isn't the site people will flock to when they
wake up to see what their friends have been doing.

------
eneveu
PROTIP to invite your friends:

Post something in your "feed", and "target" them, entering their email
address. They will receive an email telling them about your post. When
clicking the link to view the post, they will be prompted to register.

This worked flawlessly for all my friends.

------
davorak
After reading an article or two on Google+ I searched out the support pages
and found them much more informative so I thought I would share.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2706918>

------
zachperret
Did anybody notice that you can workaround needing an invite by clicking "Take
the Tour" and then "Join the Project" on their demo website?

<http://www.google.com/intl/en/+/demo/>

~~~
jamesgeck0
I think you're already in. That just asks me to sign up for the waiting list.

~~~
zachperret
Thanks, guess it was a false alarm.

------
richcollins
_One of the nice things about the product is its whimsical nature — a puff of
smoke and a -1 animation appears when you remove a friend, and when you remove
a social circle, it rolls away off the screen._

Where do I sign up???

~~~
int3rnaut
You can meet the rest of us that what to sign up by the Bike Racks.

BIKE GEEEEKS!!!! Mount up.

------
jsilence
Are they going to support open protocols for DiSo? Salmon, OAuth, Activity
Streams, FOAF and such? They support XMPP with Google Talk and gave Jabber a
big push by doing so.

-jsl

------
sinaiman
The problem with Facebook is that your network is too small and constricted,
people want to expand and reach many many people, not stay limited within
their circle. Think about it, you already talk to most of the people who are
your closest friends in real life via phone and chat. You don't need yet
another way to contact them. They should have taken the opportunity to bring
down the barriers of the closed social graph.

Instead Google makes another Facebook with a different UI. It looks like a
cleaner Myspace that will be embraced by a small set of techy users. No way
will this ever be cool.

~~~
sinaiman
Damn but I really like their new designs though, very clean! They've got a lot
of good people there doing big things and Hangouts looks cool. +1

------
kingkawn
Wave looked pretty cool when it was revealed too.

------
xbryanx
Group video chat alone will suck me in.

------
EGreg
This is going to kick off a new era in social networking, which we all will be
a part of :)

------
foysavas
YAWN - Yet Another Way to do Nothing

BTW, thanks for giving up on Google Health. This is way better.

------
nrbafna
works or fails, the UI definitely looks good.

------
olalonde
Might be the end for Rapportive?

------
marcamillion
I would love to see a live cam feed inside Facebook today.

That would be interesting.

------
yawn
Doesn't Google already know enough about us and our habits already?

~~~
rryan
I'll take Google over Facebook on that point any day.

------
cdcarter
So...iPhone app?

------
dgregd
what a terrible name. "plus" what does this mean for ordinary people.

------
crizCraig
David Winer's sentiments hit home for me. Google is too big to organically
build a social network.

<http://scripting.com/stories/2011/06/28/googleYawn.html>

However, this poll would suggest people think otherwise:
[http://www.wepolls.com/p/884244/Will-Googles-new-social-
vent...](http://www.wepolls.com/p/884244/Will-Googles-new-social-venture-
Google+-be-epic-fail-like-Wave-&amp;-Buzz)

------
generators
I can not see intersection of circles!! i.e. one person in multiple circles.
:O how can they miss that ?

------
ignifero
Anybody knows about 3rd party apps? Sure uncle Google has considered us
developers ...

~~~
vibrunazo
They didn't say anything yet. But yes, I'm sure they'll have some exciting API
for us to toy with.

AppEngine + Social Circles + Spark interest graph = _drools_

~~~
ignifero
Looking at this: <http://www.google.com/intl/en/+/policy/> it seems the data
will be available through an api (i presume oauth )

~~~
vibrunazo
That's very interesting and informative, thanks for sharing :)

------
gcb
Who's Melissa?

------
Hisoka
Noone will care, and noone will use it. If it won't help you get laid, or
boost your ego, it'll be useless. We human beings are not rational.

